# Separating a bonded pair after spay/neuter surgery?



## Cocoa (Aug 5, 2015)

The vet said I have to separate after I get them fixed on Friday. I've read elsewhere that you should keep them together to help them heal as long as they remain calm. 

What do you guys do? Separate or Keep together? Both bunnies are being fixed on Friday. So I'll have to groggy rabbits.


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 5, 2015)

Cocoa said:


> as long as they remain calm.
> 
> .


that's the key
Usually bucks don't calm down right after being neutered. They still have some hormones left and (as I heard) can still make the doe pregnant (until all hormones are gone). You will have a female that won't be able to get pregnant, but let me ask where you going to keep them after the surgery? I thought they should be pretty much confined (in other words shouldn't be hopping around in excitement)
I only had male neutered and I think I kept them separately but not very long.


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 5, 2015)

There is no harm in separating, but if they are kept together, those lingering hormones may cause aggressive behavior which, in turn, can sabotage their bonding. 
Those hormones can flair up at any time, so unless you are able to keep a very close eye on them every minute of every day, then it is better to keep them separate. They can still be in separate cages near each other. But it's generally safer to keep them apart.


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 5, 2015)

He is only 3 months and hasn't shown any hormones yet.


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 5, 2015)

I recently talked to the rabbit savvy vet and she said she recommends neuter at about 6 months of age - not earlier... I fixed mine at age 4 months and she said it was too early. 
Another my buck was neutered at 7 months old after he made babies (that was OK). I see big difference between the one neutered early and the one neutered later. The first one is only interested in eating. The one who got some "real life" before he got fixed is much less indifferent to things other than eating


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 6, 2015)

3 months is not to early.
Since they are BOTH getting fixed you can seperate for a day. Divide a dog kennel or cage so they can still touch each other but moniter for poop and eating. Then when their both doing just that they can be together but confined.
Both my male and female were around 3 months when done. No issue.
Fixing early does NOT alter personalities. It does NOT alter their ability to grow. Dont let people talk you out of it because you found a vet competent enough to do it on a younger animal.


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 6, 2015)

Thank You Watermelons. He was born May 1 and I started stressing out and questioning if I am doing the wrong thing or if I'm gonna inadvertently kill him.  I love my buns. I want them to be happy and healthy.


----------

